# Pink Astra



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all

I feel the need to state this is my first post in this section despite me being a member for some time!

I have recently purchased a DA and have been playing about on my own car...



















My sisters boyfriend saw the difference it made and asked if I could do anything with his Y reg Astra van. Anyway he's gone on holiday for a week and has left his car with me to work on whilst he's away...



















Here the van after some work...

I started of with a orange hex logic with megs 105, green hex logic, then refined with a black hex logic and megs 205. That was taking some time so I tried a megs finishing pad and megs 205 and seemed to get the same results...


























Before/Afters

















Also have the seats a much needed wet vac...









Comments, feedback welcome and appreciated.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

looks like a very good turnaround and i am sure he will be happy on his return


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Love the pink-red transformations, great 50/50's.

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Great turnaround.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Great job there. 

What vet vac did you use and cleaning solution/method?


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great results :thumb: he will be well pleased with the results :buffer:


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

deano93tid said:


> Great job there.
> 
> What vet vac did you use and cleaning solution/method?


Good old George the wet vac. Stains were quite stubborn so they needed agitating with a stiff brush (when wet) but after that the dirt just lifted out. Used cheap carpet cleaner solution from county supplies, did the trick!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm impressed with how quickly you did it.

The neighbour hadn't even reversed all the way off the drive :lol:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

What a transformation :thumb: I bet the chap that owns it will be amazed to see how much colour has come back from polishing.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job! 

The pink to red details are one of the best


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Great work, looks like a different van!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work, love the pink to red threads


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

As above, pink to red rocks! Nice pics of a great job :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice turnaround:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Some good graft put in there, and nice product choices


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

That looks really good.
Does it have an lsp on it in the pictures?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Great work have found myself looking round Asia car park for a pink vauxhall candidate


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Fair play a wonderful result :thumb:


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> That looks really good.
> Does it have an lsp on it in the pictures?


whats an lsp?


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

hoggers said:


> whats an lsp?


Last step protection, basically a wax or sealant or the final product that goes on


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

hoggers said:


> Sorry buy whats an LSP?


lsp= last step protection weather it be a wax or sealant:thumb:


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

suspal said:


> lsp= last step protection weather it be a wax or sealant:thumb:


Ok thanks. I had some poor boys polish, can't remember what it's exact name was but I bought it ages ago and found it... It's blue and smells of bubblegum if that helps!

What do people suggest I use on this type paint?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that looks much better and like the alloys on the van


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

I thought id have a go a restoring the headlights. This is the first time I've tried and it and I was quite impressed how well they came up.

The passengers side was by far the worst as they had completely clouded up, to the point where the MOT chap said they'd fail next time round.

So with some 2000 and 3000 sandpaper and meg headlight restorer and hex logic green and black pads and 10min later they came up like this ...










The drivers side weren't too bad and there's not a massive difference but still a bit better then before...










Here's a shot of the plastics coming back to life with a heat gun...










Then dressed with some 10yr old Williams bumper and tyre gel!










And for those of you asking what the lsp was...here's what I used, not sure if its right but it was all I had and was easy to apply


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Good work again :thumb: Headlights look a lot clearer after polishing.


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Good work again :thumb: Headlights look a lot clearer after polishing.


Yeah they're not perfect but then neither is the van!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround mate.


----------



## Phil434 (Nov 29, 2012)

Great job!

I find turning pink back to red very rewarding.


----------



## Andrew159 (Mar 17, 2013)

hoggers said:


> Ok thanks. I had some poor boys polish, can't remember what it's exact name was but I bought it ages ago and found it... It's blue and smells of bubblegum if that helps!
> 
> What do people suggest I use on this type paint?


That would probably be Nattys wax 
Vics concours is popular on red paint


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

Andrew159 said:


> That would probably be Nattys wax
> Vics concours is popular on red paint


I took a photo of the bottle above ^^^


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

great work mate, headlights look good too


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

cobra said:


> great work mate, headlights look good too


Thank mate


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

That's absolutely awesome bud!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cracking turn around I've wanted to try the light restore for ages


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

A18 XOX said:


> That's absolutely awesome bud!


Ta very much


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

Dawesy90 said:


> Cracking turn around I've wanted to try the light restore for ages


T'is very satisfying!


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

great turnaround
rewarding results!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

What did the owner of the Astra say when he saw it restored to red?


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

GolfFanBoy said:


> What did the owner of the Astra say when he saw it restored to red?


Ho-ly crap. That is amazing! ... were his words when I posted the before/afters on his FB page


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Amazing that, just seen this thread after you posted earlier in the forum. 

Can you teach me?


----------



## Iced_g (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow fantastic! I also have a "pink" Astra which i have been doing over time.. I was wondering if you would be able to share some tips with me?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work mate!

Sutty.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and im sure once the fella come to collect the van he will be over the moon to see difference


----------



## SilentJB (Jun 1, 2015)

This is a big inspiration for me and just need to get the stuff together on what people recommend to buy.

I want to get started soon, just need the funds in my account first...lol


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Just for my benefit, what is so different about some shades of red (mainly vauxhall) that cause them to degrade with UV exposure?
What is actually happening to the paint the causes it to go pink, because you see pink cars all the time


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Great job looks excellent


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great mate!


----------

